# Fun with monkeys.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres another way to waste your time.Kids can have fun with it and it will say anything you tell it to.Be careful at work(MW) or around kids as the preview does use foul language.
http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=12961466
Here is a quick sample.
http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e...3b80f175264bf399c13b8e11cb10cd-217088628-X3-2


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

These are the coolest things. We blitzed each other with these at work a while back.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats 2 much-i love it


----------

